# Getting the maggie dynoed



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I have an 06 6spd with a magnacharger, I have had the kit for about 2 years now. The car was completely stock and has been for about 2 years other than the supercharger kit. It put down 480whp and/490wtq, with just the supercharger kit. In the last 2 weeks I have added long tube headers without cats, bassani cat-back, 160 degree t-stat, spec 3+ clutch, upped the boost by 2.5 lbs(was 5.5lbs. now is about 8lbs.), switched to tr6 plugs, and relocated the air intake to the fender and added a conical k and n filter. I am getting the new setup dynotuned this saturday. My question is: does anyone have any idea what I should be putting down with the new setup?? or does anyone have a similiar setup and what are your numbers???


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh man, video the tune - please.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow dude


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice set up man if i had to guess you might be nearing 600?


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like that will be one nasty set up

Congrats


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Its going to be a beast and put up a video of the tune if you can


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> Oh man, video the tune - please.


:agree


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah I as planning on posting a video or at the very least the dyno sheet, I will be happy with anything over 500whp, the first dyno was done on a dynojet, this time is a dynapack. From what I am told the dynapack reads quite a bit lower, anyways will post saturday afternoon..thanks


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If you upped the boost from 5.5psi to 8psi (I'm assuming you changed the front pulley to a 2.7") without a tune I wouldn't go into boost too often. You're probably running a bit lean. Baby it until the tune is complete. I'd even think about having it towed to the tuner if he's not too far. You're treading on thin ice driving a FI car with a tune for 5.5 and not 8 psi. 

If the tune goes well I'm guessing you'll see around 520/520 at the wheels. Good luck! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you reading the boost from a gauge or are you guessing? It might not be as high as you think, because you added LT's and full exhaust.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I am reading the boost from the gauge, before I installed the pulley(after the longtubes and cat back) the car was only making about 4.5-5lbs. I jumped on it once to see where I was and thats how I came up with about 8lbs. Other than checking the boost real quick the one time I am driving it very carefully to the tuner shop, because yes it is running very lean. thanks for the advice though..


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

Final numbers today on Dynapack dyno today: 532whp, 563wtq!.. I am totally happy with the results. It is a total blast to drive on the street. Final maximum boost is 8.7lbs. Time for larger injectors and a cam. My injectors were at 87%. There was probably a little hp left in it but we left the tune totally safe and with absolutely zero knock.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

AH!! Extreme numbers dude :willy:

I would be extremely satisfied with those numbers.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

06GOAT said:


> Final numbers today on Dynapack dyno today: 532whp, 563wtq!..


Damn :willy: VIDEO!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06GOAT said:


> Final numbers today on Dynapack dyno today: 532whp, 563wtq!.. I am totally happy with the results. It is a total blast to drive on the street. Final maximum boost is 8.7lbs. Time for larger injectors and a cam. My injectors were at 87%. There was probably a little hp left in it but we left the tune totally safe and with absolutely zero knock.


Ahh, nice numbers.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Dynapack? Hmmm. Good numbers though.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

Dynapack is supposed to be the most accurate chassis dyno out there. It does tend to read a bit lower than a dynojet or a mustang dyno. A stock ls2 6spd put down 318whp on the same dynapack setup that I had my car tuned on.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06GOAT said:


> Dynapack is supposed to be the most accurate chassis dyno out there. It does tend to read a bit lower than a dynojet or a mustang dyno. A stock ls2 6spd put down 318whp on the same dynapack setup that I had my car tuned on.


Actually, you have that backwards. Dynapacks usually give a higher reading than the DynoJet with Mustang dynos giving the lowest numbers. From what I've seen, Dynapack numbers have been the most scrutinized because of the higher numbers. Regardless, the numbers are just that... numbers. Dynos are just tools used for tuning. If the car drives well with no issues that's all that really matters. The numbers do make you want to pound you chest like King Kong though. I know I pounded mine when I finally got over 500rwhp. :cool


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

If it is infact the way u say, why would a stock ls2 gto only put down 318whp? Oh yeah and by the way on this same dyno(dynapack) I put down 440whp when the car was stock with the magnacharger kit. Later that year I was at a dyno event with a dynojet, and with no changes at all the car put down 478whp.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06GOAT said:


> If it is infact the way u say, why would a stock ls2 gto only put down 318whp? Oh yeah and by the way on this same dyno(dynapack) I put down 440whp when the car was stock with the magnacharger kit. Later that year I was at a dyno event with a dynojet, and with no changes at all the car put down 478whp.


I'm not going to get into a back and forth comparison of dynos. But remember, a tuner can get a dyno to read any numbers that he want. If the correction factor isn't accurately taken into consideration that can alter the numbers as well. The bottom line is, if you're happy with your car and the numbers you got, then that's all that matters. Enjoy!


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

06GOAT congrats on the successful setup and tune! Driving a GTO with that kinda power on the street must feel kinda like this African Crocodile feels:











That photo always cracks me up!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Those are good numbers man, congrats:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

06GOAT said:


> Dynapack is supposed to be the most accurate chassis dyno out there. It does tend to read a bit lower than a dynojet or a mustang dyno. A stock ls2 6spd put down 318whp on the same dynapack setup that I had my car tuned on.






A Dyna pack Dyno is a good tuning tool but they are not very good at giving real world numbers . Dyna Packs like Dyno Jets read fairly high. They are inertia Dynos and offer zero rolling resistance when compared to a loaded Chassis dyno such as a Mustang [ eddy current ] Dyno. Loaded Chassis Dynos offer numbers that closely mimic real street conditions. In most cases [ not all ] a Dyno jet or Dyna Pack will give you numbers that are about 8-10% Higher then Mustang Chassis Dynos. 

Maggies are a good form of forced induction but a 160 HP gain with a pure stock motor and maggie only seems kind of high to me



Either way. Numbers are numbers, enjoy your ride


----------

